# Need Help Identifying Certain Parts



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Guys, iv'e picked up quite a bit of old stuff from a watch maker, some i know what it is, some i dont.... if any of you can input into what it is that would be great.










Miscellaneous Watches



















I dont event know half the stuff in this box, too scared to look at the moment










Unimat 3 Lathe + Saw










Mini Lathe










Micrometer Kit


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Can anyone tell what these are, i have loads!




























Im guessing this is a tiny push drill plus parts?










Bergeon Mainspring Winder W Extras i think.










Cool Postcards ?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Tap & Die Set ? - i dont event know whats this is for!










Clock Bushing Tool?










Crystal Press?










Quartz Testing Machine?










Clock Mainspring Winder?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Something to do with Rollers ?










Universal JAXA










Another Ultrasonic Machine


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Staking Kit - Not sure the make of this










Timing Machine










Training Manual <- worth a read


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Movement Catalogues (Loads)










Clock










Clock










Clock










Clock










Enamel Repair Kit

Theres so much more that i havent looked at yet!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Bergeon Staking Set










Drill Bits


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Brass Sheets










Microflame Welding Torch


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Precision Files










Drill Bits?










Turning Tools ?










Files










Chisels










Not sure what this is ?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Mini Flamer










For Soldering/welding










Not sure what these are!










Is this another staking set?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Drill Bits










More Drill Bits?










Need help id'ing these... one has a push grabber? not sure what they could be used for?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Im really curious to know what the movement bits are that i seem to have loads of are?, i dont have space for all this stuff so i want to sort out what i will need in my new hobby and what i dont?- its really hard as i dont know what all the stuff is and whether or not i will need it in the future...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Good Game, Good Game! Didn't you do well. - - Where's the Cuddly toy :lol:

A treasure trove of stuff Lad, when are you opening for business? The Timing Machine is probably worth everything else put together in terms of usefullnes if you're going to get into reapirs in a serious way. :yes:

The Universal Jaxa is very useful on stubborn screw down casebacks. The Tap and Die set looks like a Clockmakers rather than watchmakers - cutting threads into plates and onto rods to make custom screwed items.

The "Loads of items" look like Balance wheel assemblies with regulators for clocks - I'm guessing your guy was into making clocks from scratch at some point and bought a bumper bundle of them.

The postcards were a print of a limited commemorative issue of UK stamps blown up into postcards, look up a Gibbons Stamp Catalogue in the local Library, or take them to a local Stamp Shop if you have one, they'll tell you.

Lathes and Drills - and there's definitely a tin of Brasso in that box :lol:

Others may have more input!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Lookin again at the next lot of stuff posted whilst I was replying, a lot of it is for Clocks rather than watches, but still useful just the same for anyone into clocks and clock repairs. I'm sure some of the clock guys would relieve you of the burden if you decide to part with it - and it's better than skipping specialist tools. :yes:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Mel, yes the guy was into building clocks from scratch... the Lathe looks pretty cool aswell. At this moment in time im not interested in the clock outlook. I have decided to keep most of the watch stuff (girlfriend is going to kill me) but the watch stuff will have to go.. i dont even know how to get rid of it !

awaiting input from others as im so interested in what i have here.

along with it came nice movement holders, tweezers, screwdrivers, oils, oiling tools - just about everything i was looking for 

i also have BOXES of the Balance Assemblies, i definately dont have space for them!


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

A veritable treasure trove indeed! All you gotta do now is learn how to make good use of it...


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

the lathe is filthy, just cleaning it up, loads of attachments on this one


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Platform escapements mostly used on carriage clocks










piercing saw (without blade)










on the right simple case opener the three item's underneath the tin are clock plate clamps used to hold/support (like a three legged chair) the bottom clock plate to fit the train and then top plate


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

left, roller removing tool (NOT EASY TO USE) centre, stake block right slotting file (for cutting slots!)










bottom is a scratch pen works like a propelling pencil but instead of led you fill it with fibreglass refills.

top just looks like a scribe


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Three or Four piles of stuff 

Watches and watch stuff for yourself :yes:

Parts - - small bundles ten at a time onto the bay low start price plus postage, bang it out! quick and get some cash back for what you you've laid out :lol:

Parts and Tools for the Clock guys here, ask if anyone wants any of it,have you got 50 posts to put it on the sales forum? 

The rest in a bumper bundle here and on the bay before it goes to the skip - you might get something for it? :lol:

and keep the Brasso, you can use that to polish out crystal scratches :rofl2:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

mel said:


> Three or Four piles of stuff
> 
> Watches and watch stuff for yourself :yes:
> 
> ...


are the platform escapements worth anything, i have them in brand new boxes of 10 (starting to put them on the bay)


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

mel said:


> Three or Four piles of stuff
> 
> Watches and watch stuff for yourself :yes:
> 
> ...


are the platform escapements worth anything, i have them in brand new boxes of 10 (starting to put them on the bay)


----------

